
Facebook Had an Impressively Bad Day - panarky
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-07-26/facebook-had-an-impressively-bad-day
======
panarky
_It is also a little tempting to divide that $150 billion number by another
number disclosed yesterday, Facebook’s 2.5 billion monthly active users across
its various platforms.

Like: If yesterday’s results are an indication that Facebook is going to grow
more slowly by being less rapacious with user data and privacy and targeting,
then the cost to Facebook’s shareholders of that reduced rapacity looks to be
about $60 per user.

Is that … a good trade? Would you pay $60 (once) to use a somewhat more chill
version of Facebook? Is the right way to think of yesterday’s results as a
$60-per-user transfer from Facebook’s shareholders to its users?_

